# γραμμάτιο προείσπραξης



## Palavra (Jan 26, 2009)

Πώς θα το λέγατε αυτό; 
Από εδώ:
_
Γραμμάτιο Προείσπραξης δικαστηρίου. Εκδίδεται στα δικαστήρια από το Δικηγορικό Σύλλογο, πριν την παράσταση και το ποσό της αμοιβής καθορίζεται ανάλογα με το είδος της υπόθεσης και το δικαστήριο._
Βρήκα και αυτό στο Proz.com
advance collection of barristers' fees
Κατ' αρχάς, το barrister δε μου κάνει, αφού μιλάμε για Ελλάδα και όχι για Η.Β.
Έχω διάφορες ιδέες αλλά θα ήθελα να ακούσω και τις δικές σας.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 26, 2009)

Τι θα λέγατε για Bill of Advance on Lawyer’s Fees;


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 26, 2009)

Καλησπέρα, 

επειδή το γραμμάτιο είναι note. Θα πρότεινα κάτι με precollection, note και fee. Ίσως precollection fee note. Βέβαια σε γκουγκλιά δεν βγάζει κάτι όλο μαζί. 

Δε θέλω να σε μπερδέψω όμως περισσότερο. Ας δούμε τι θα πουν και οι άλλοι.


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2009)

Note for the advance collection of legal fees;;;


----------



## pshleas (Jan 26, 2009)

θα μπορούσε να μπει το retainer κάπως; Ξέρω, δεν είναι ακριβώς ο όρος του γραμματίου προείσπραξης, αλλά κάπως έτσι λειτουργεί και το retainer.
Court Retainer Note/Bill


----------



## Palavra (Jan 27, 2009)

Βρίσκω εκτεταμένα laywer retainer fees, που δεν είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο βέβαια, αλλά νομίζω ότι πλησιάζουμε :)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 4, 2009)

Μπαμπ. Δηλαδή, το ξαναβρήκα. Δεν έχουμε κάτι νεότερο, ε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 4, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Μπαμπ.



Το διάβασα τρεις φορές μέχρι να καταλάβω ότι δεν εννοείς τον Μπαμπινιώτη αλλά το bump. :) Τι βαθμολογία πιάνω στο χαζόμετρο; Και χάθηκε μια σπρωξιά, μια σκουντηματιά βρε παιδί μου. Και όχι, δυστυχώς, δεν κατέχω από αυτά.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 4, 2009)

Χε. Did I get your attention now?


----------

